# Keine dt. Sender mit Hauppauge NOVA SE2



## gassi (1. November 2009)

Hallo

Ich habe eine Hauppauge NOVA SE2 in meinem PC verbaut. Als ich noch Vista benutze, lief sie wunderbar. Nun habe ich meinen PC neu aufgesetzt und habe Windows 7 Ultimate 64 Bit installiert.
Lasse ich nun den Sendersuchlauf laufen, bekomme ich keine dt. Sender.
An der SAT-Anlage kann es nicht liegen, da an den anderen Receiver die dt. Sender empfangen werden können.

Hoffe auf Hilfe und bedanke mich schon mal im Voraus.

edit.
Ich habe auf der Hauppauge Homepage nachgeschaut, die TV Karte sollte mit 64 Bit Windows Betriebsysteme kompatibel sein.


----------



## Herbboy (1. November 2009)

sind denn schon alle anderen treiber aktuell, und windows? sind die treiber für die karte auch für vista/seven 64 gedacht, oder steht da vlt. nur was von "vista 32, seven 32" ?

an der verkabelung is nix verändert worden?


----------



## gassi (2. November 2009)

Die Treiber sind die neusten, die ich bei Hauppauge finden konnte. Hauppauge gibt auf der Homepage an, dass die Treiber auch Windows 7 tauglich sind, ob sie jedoch auch 64 Bit un/tauglich sind, wird nicht erwähnt.

An der Verkabelung wurde nicht verändert.


----------



## Melcat (2. November 2009)

Vielleicht testest du es mal an einem anderen PC.


----------



## Dragonix (2. November 2009)

>An der SAT-Anlage kann es nicht liegen, da an den anderen Receiver die dt. Sender empfangen werden können.
Sicher? Handelt es sich bei den anderen Receivern evtl um analoge?
Richtigen Satelliten beim Scannen ausgewählt (Glaub zwar kaum das da standardmässig was exotisches ausgewählt ist, aber weiß man's?)?
Evtl auffälligkeiten bei den empfangenen Sendern? Nur Horizontale/Vertikale? Nur Hi/Lowband?


----------



## gassi (2. November 2009)

Die Karte funktioniert an einem anderem PC einwandfrei, funktionierte auch mit diesem unter Vista einwandfrei, nur mit Windows 7 nicht mehr.

Die Satelliten sind richtig ausgewählt und es gibt auch keine Auffälligkeiten mit den Frequenzen oder mit der Ausrichtung. Die restlichen Receiver im Haus sind alle Digital, da bin ich mir 100% sicher


----------



## Dragonix (2. November 2009)

>funktionierte auch mit diesem unter Vista einwandfrei, nur mit Windows 7 nicht mehr.
Oh... *hust*.. da erübrigt sich mein Post natürlich, des hab ich falsch verstanden...


----------



## feivel (3. November 2009)

ich würde auf die software tippen...

mit welcher software verwendest du sie?
der original hauppauge?
oder eine andere?

da würde ich persönlich ansetzen


----------



## gassi (3. November 2009)

Als Software benutze ich zuerst WinTV 7, bei dieser konnte ich nicht mal die Signalquelle auswählen, anscheinend funktioniert sie noch nicht mit Win 7. 
Mit WinTV6 und mit dem Media Center bekam ich zwar Sender rein, aber wie schon erwähnt keine dt. Sender.


----------



## feivel (3. November 2009)

schon mal progdvb probiert?
ist eine sehr gute freeware mit der ich die besten erfahrungen gemacht habe

ProgDVB


----------



## gassi (3. November 2009)

OK werde sie, sobald ich von der Arbeit komme, ausprobieren.

Habe die Software installiert, bin jedoch keinen Schritt weitergekommen. Bei dieser Software kann die Karte nicht mal verwendet werden, sie wird mit einem roten Kreuz versehen und danach stürzt die Software ab.

Hat jemand noch eine weitere Idee


----------



## Dragonix (5. November 2009)

Also auch wenn ich egtl nicht glaub das es an der Software liegt: Probier mal DVBDream ( DVB Dream (DE-Seite)  bzw. DVB Dream Development Homepage (Original Seite, DL Link relativ weit unten)). Seit Version 5.XX ist ProgDVB meines Erachtens nicht mehr verwendbar (Bugs so weit das Auge reicht), DVBDream ist imho besser.
Falls das nicht geht und du noch eine Software ausprobiern möchtest, kannst du mal SmartDVB ausprobieren. Hab ich aber noch nicht verwendet. Allerdings steht bei beiden Programmen nichts von Win7.. naja.. viel Erfolg


----------



## gassi (5. November 2009)

Auch diese Software funktioniert nicht. Ich vermute jedoch langsam auch, dass es nicht an der Software liegt. Wahrscheinlich liegt es an der TV-Karte, welche einfach (noch) nicht von Windows 7 unterstützt wird

Weiss jemand eine gute TV-Karte, vorzugsweise von Hauppauge, die kompatibel mit Windows 7 ist?


----------



## rebel4life (7. November 2009)

Probier mal mithilfe einer Linux Mediacenterdistribution oder deinem alten Betriebssystem, ob da noch die Sender gefunden werden.

Ansonsten hätte ich noch einen Tipp für dich - kopier die Senderliste bzw. Konfigurationsdateien von deinem alten OS bei dem das klappt über die des TV programms, bei dem keine deutschen gefunden werden. Dann könnte es gehen.


----------



## gassi (7. November 2009)

Wo werden solche Senderlisten oder Konfigurationsdateien gespeichert??


----------

